# Shipping Scorpions -- Legally?



## Set (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been trying to find out how to *legally* ship scorpions. I've found out who you can't ship them through, but nothing about how to legally do it. Does everyone just send them illegally or is there a carrier who offers it?

Here is the info I have found so far:

*Info about packaging:*
http://theinverts.com/howtoshipscorpions.php


*Info about shipping:*

USPS Shipping


> *9.3.9 Live Scorpions*
> Live scorpions that are to be used for medical research or the manufacture of antivenin are accepted only in the continental surface mail when packaged in a double mailing container, both parts of which are closed or fastened to prevent escape of the scorpions. The inner container must be of material that cannot be punctured by the scorpions and must be plainly marked “Live Scorpions.” Cushioning material must be used when necessary to prevent shifting of the inner container. The outer container must be strong enough to prevent crushing of the package or exposure of the contents during normal handling in the mail. The outer container must be plainly marked “Live Scorpions.”


UPS Shipping


> *Prohibited Live Animals*
> Live Animals that are prohibited from being shipped and are not accepted for transportation include, but are not limited to:
> Any poisonous, venomous or threatening animal
> Any Threatened or Endangered species
> ...


FedEx Shipping


> *Live Animals*
> FedEx does not accept live animal shipments as part of its regularly scheduled service. Live animals will be accepted when the shipment is coordinated and approved by the FedEx Live Animal Desk. Acceptable shipments include, but are not limited to, zoo animals (to and from zoo locations only) and horses (from gateway to gateway locations only). Household pets, such as domestic cats and dogs, and live fish are not accepted. For more information, contact the FedEx Live Animal Desk at 1.800.405.9052.


So, how do you do it? What is the best way?


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Nov 29, 2011)

I have honestly never shipped scorpions or tarantulas nor had them shipped to me. However, what you have quoted above(for UPS and FedEx, at least) are not laws.  They are rules of the company: terms of service that you must follow if you want to use their service.  If you do ship using them as your service, you are not doing anything illegal, just breaking their rules.  As far as what they do if they find out that you aren't following their rules, I can't honestly think of reading any others experiences in those cases.

What I have mentioned here only applies to shipping within the country.  Anything internationally, there are laws and regulations that must be looked into and followed or else you will be shipping illegally and could face some pretty hefty fining and repercussions.

As far as other similar threads I've seen, a lot tend to prefer FedEx as far as how well the packages are handled.  Run a search on the tarantula forums as well since this topic has come up quite a few times and there is usually good discussion of peoples experiences and preferences.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 29, 2011)

Firstly, with the possible exception of USPS, it isn't _illegal_ to violate a company's policy unless it actually violates some law in conjunction of that policy. For example, shipping a controlled substance is illegal, and also against the policies of any legitimate package carrier. USPS _may_ be exception because it's funded/subsidized by the treasury, but my understanding is the result of violating their rules is a cease and desist. 

To directly answer your question - I recommend USPS or Fedex. Most dealers now use the latter with their cooperation, and you won't have issues with the former unless someone tells on you (it seems like that happens when someone wants to get you in trouble); honestly I wouldn't worry about it.

Edit:



High_Rolling_T said:


> What I have mentioned here only applies to shipping within the country.  Anything internationally, there are laws and regulations that must be looked into and followed or else you will be shipping illegally and could face some pretty hefty fining and repercussions.


^^^ This too. If the OP is talking about international shipments, A LOT more research is needed on your part. If not, just read up on best practice packing methods and ship with whatever carrier you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 29, 2011)

International shipping is a whole different ball game and probably not worth the time or effort that's why Europe and Asia have species we desire.If your worried about Shipping USPS...slap a live research specimen sticker on the side and if they ask tell them its a beetle or something. Or you could go all out and get a USDA exhibition license and then they really can't say crap, unless you ship something that is illegal in that local( as most roach species are banned in Florida and some other states)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 29, 2011)

one thing is, whatever shipping carrier you choose, DO NOT write anything on the outside of the box...the workers seem to want to kill whatever is in it..


----------



## Sarcastro (Nov 29, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> one thing is, whatever shipping carrier you choose, DO NOT write anything on the outside of the box...the workers seem to want to kill whatever is in it..


 I've put live specimen stickers on the side and have had only a couple deaths and if packed correctly you could shake the crap out of it and be fine.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 29, 2011)

ive never had any luck that way....one box i shipped that said live gecko in, was crushed, and the deli cup was crushed and cracked open...i distribute the mail that comes in ups at work, and you should see how those trucks are loaded, and how they treat the packages...there will be packages that say extremely fragile, and are only like 12 inches square, on the very bottom, then a box thats 7 feet long on top...and thats at the very top, not the only one on top of the other box....and they get stood on, and tossed everywhere while they are digging to get the ones they need.. ever since i decided to not write anything at all on the box, i have never had anymore of those problems....





Sarcastro said:


> I've put live specimen stickers on the side and have had only a couple deaths and if packed correctly you could shake the crap out of it and be fine.


----------



## Set (Nov 29, 2011)

Illegal was the wrong word. I would have shipped yesterday, only I didn't know not to disclose that it was a scorpion, and asked if I should put a sticker on it. The lady stared at me like I was crazy, then called HazMat and said no. Haha, lesson learned; Don't disclose any information that isn't explicitly asked.

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 29, 2011)

so they let you ship it then?


----------



## Set (Nov 29, 2011)

If they don't know it's a scorpion.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

thats the best way to do it...answer no to all questions, and ship em out...





Set said:


> If they don't know it's a scorpion.


----------



## Set (Nov 30, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> thats the best way to do it...answer no to all questions, and ship em out...


Actually, there were no questions. I made the label online and just went in and dropped off the box.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 30, 2011)

ahhh i see...thats what i do too..





Set said:


> Actually, there were no questions. I made the label online and just went in and dropped off the box.


----------



## Comatose (Nov 30, 2011)

I get asked sometimes, particularly when I'm trying to track down a late package, and I say 'Hybrid Rose Bulbs'. I have no idea if such a thing exists, but plant bulbs are sensitive to climate as far as a layman would guess, are perishable, and if it comes up, sound expensive enough to justify the amount I insure my package for against loss. 

Oh, and Roses might have thorns, but they don't sting

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Set (Nov 30, 2011)

Comatose said:


> I get asked sometimes, particularly when I'm trying to track down a late package, and I say 'Hybrid Rose Bulbs'. I have no idea if such a thing exists, but plant bulbs are sensitive to climate as far as a layman would guess, are perishable, and if it comes up, sound expensive enough to justify the amount I insure my package for against loss.
> 
> Oh, and Roses might have thorns, but they don't sting


This is genius!


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Oct 8, 2016)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to ship scorpions internationally or if that is even possible?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 8, 2016)

Ryan Reynolds said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to ship scorpions internationally or if that is even possible?


It's always the same story, man. Technically shipping those, for instance, from Thailand to a UE nation, using the normal mail/s carriers isn't legal. Trust me. It doesn't matter how much "meh" the attitude can be or about how much strict, or less strict, controls are.

If you ship a scorpion to me, in Italy (example) if _they _spot the parcel, I would end in troubles not only due to the Arachnid ban that happened in Italy in 2003, because that was *only *a personal downhill of Italy and involves Italy *only*, but (also) because I am, literally, importing animals without have... nothing in hands.
Questions that will jump out would been something like: "who are that/those people?" (meaning the one/s that shipped) "what's the health of those animals? How can you prove..." for that we are talking about animals that never went under ID, controls, nothing.

That's why here in the North, near the border with Slovenia, were there's (sadly)  literally a "puppy" dogs traffic involving Italian customers and Eastern European nations, the guards are pretty active. Not because they are dogs, nor the breed etc but because they are introduced in Italy without a single vet paper... nothing. *Smuggling*, basically.

Now of course scorpions and vet lol doesn't mix, but the smuggling part will remain. Recently I have heard that the whole UE wants to turn into a more strict laws "mode" about those issues, but I have to investigate more that.

With that said (needless to say) I'm certain that those kind of things happens, anyway.


----------



## Ryan Reynolds (Oct 8, 2016)

What about putting one (or more) in a sealed container and then putting that in a checked bag on a plane?


----------



## BobBarley (Oct 9, 2016)

Ryan Reynolds said:


> What about putting one (or more) in a sealed container and then putting that in a checked bag on a plane?


Very illegal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Oct 9, 2016)

Ryan Reynolds said:


> What about putting one (or more) in a sealed container and then putting that in a checked bag on a plane?


Ask Tom Crutchfield


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Oct 9, 2016)

Ryan Reynolds said:


> What about putting one (or more) in a sealed container and then putting that in a checked bag on a plane?


Eh, man... 
"What about..." no one knows. From a Norway (if I'm not wrong) museum in '94 someone once took away a quite old and slightly priced painting ("The Scream" - "Skrik", made by Munch) like nothing. Another man, in another time and nation, while walking in the street, is beated to death for no reasons. Who knows, therefore, such life questions like: "what about..." and "what can happen..." :-s


----------

